# Squeaking Noise Please Help



## Bday6262 (May 19, 2007)

When I turn my wheel to the right I keep hearing this squeaking sound. I have had people tell me they think it might either be the brake pad or a wheel bearing. What do you guys think it might be. The car has about 35K on it and its a 2004.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Could be different things a bearing comes to mind but at only 35K I wouldn't think so but stranger things have happened. Could be brake disks or pads but just when you turn right? I would tend to think it may be something in your steering rack. When was it lubed last?


----------



## Bday6262 (May 19, 2007)

Not since I bought it. I have only drove it about 5,000 miles. If I hear it all the time could it be the brakes?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Could be brakes scraping warped rotors, brake calipers. Could be a variety of things. Could be struts too.


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

It all depends on what your definition of a squeak is. On my 04, I had a creak, which could have been described as a squeak, and it turned out to be the strut bushings. Replaced under warranty and now it's quiet as a mouse!

mac


----------



## JohnC (Jul 12, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Could be different things a bearing comes to mind but at only 35K I wouldn't think so but stranger things have happened. Could be brake disks or pads but just when you turn right? I would tend to think it may be something in your steering rack. When was it lubed last?


I didn't think the late model GTO's front ends required regular lube jobs. Aren't all the joints sealed with no lube fittings or am I missing something?

Thanks,

JohnC


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

May be the brake pad wear sensors telling you it's time for new brake pads.


----------

